# What is a good price on digitizing



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a logo that is 2.5" x 3" Basic left chest Logo. How much should I pay for digitizing. I have been quoted 25 and thought that sounded OK, but honestly have not got a clue..Did I do OK by letting them digitize my logo. 
Thanks


----------



## Laughing Palm (May 4, 2007)

Git-Bit, you will find that the cost of embroidery digitizing is _not _going to be your primary consideration. It's quality! You can have a small logo done for practically nothing, but having it digitized _properly _for your intended use is the most important factor to consider.

It's not going to do you any good to have an inexpensive logo digitized, then find out it doesn't sew out well, isn't properly created for the target material you are using, causes too many thread breaks for production, damages your garments, etc, etc. There are quite a number of issues with embroidery digitizing that need to be taken into account, so look for quality - not price. In the long run, you'll be happier!

Hope this helps.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Git-Bit said:


> I have a logo that is 2.5" x 3" Basic left chest Logo. How much should I pay for digitizing. I have been quoted 25 and thought that sounded OK, but honestly have not got a clue..Did I do OK by letting them digitize my logo.
> Thanks


Git-bit, 
"basic' is a little broad, and a lot or a little could happen in a 2.5X3 area. Your best bet is to submit your artwork to let someone quote it. There are basic logos that have many stitches and take a short time to digitize and designs with just a couple thousand stitches that take 3 time as long to set-up. It all comes down to the final quality and whether a design was so poorly digitized that it broke your machine or ruined a garment. Don't be afraid of paying 40 to 50 for good quality

Ian


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

The last item I had digitized was a chest logo, less than 6K stitches and cost $60. It was OK, but I wasn't overwhelmed with the quality.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

If you weren't happy with the quality then look for another digitizer. Several years ago I paid $15 per k for great digitizing but I think you can get good digitizing in the US for $5-$10.00. I would be happy to pay $15 per if I didn't have to fit anything and it worked well for production. Quality digitizing is worth the dollars spent.


----------



## Bliss (May 15, 2010)

Go to cheapestdigitizing.com I get all my logos done with them. Quality is great turnaround time 24 hours. 5000 stitch cost me approx. $12.00


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

I have worked with several digitizers. There have been 2 that I have been extremely satisfied with.

One had some VERY stitch intensive logo work, the largest upwards of 40k. I paid $45 for that one logo, and it came out absolutely phenomenal. I couldn't have been happier. He also digitized several others for me, all with VERY good quality stitchouts, and VERY reasonably priced. Turn around was ok. He is out of LA. As a side note, there were some difficult technical issues in the end, but there of NO FAULT of the digitizers. It slowed me down, but it wasn't his fault and I don't blame him, he still did wonderful work.

The second, not nearly as extensive, but detailed, came in around 16k, cost me $25. It was a city logo and I had a contract riding on it. His turn around was fantastic, and the stitchout was also fantastic.

My point....digitizer one had a larger, more extensive design with more stitches but didnt cost me as much, still gave good quality, turn around, not quite what I would've hoped. I would still use him again.

Digitizer two, seems to have cost a bit more but turned out great quality as well, excellent turn around, and still at a price I was willing to pay. I will use him again, as well.

Both gave me excellent customer service, returned my emails and calls in a timely fashion, etc.

In the grand scheme of things, if you get the quality YOU and YOUR CUSTOMER are happy with, then it was worth it. I have found that it also depends on where in the country you are, because that matters in the market.


----------



## alice-peakemb (Jun 11, 2010)

The price is based on the quality of your logo.

Thanks!
Alice


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Git-Bit said:


> I have a logo that is 2.5" x 3" Basic left chest Logo. How much should I pay for digitizing. I have been quoted 25 and thought that sounded OK, but honestly have not got a clue..Did I do OK by letting them digitize my logo.
> Thanks


Were you happy with the quality?

if yes then $25.00 or $10.00, it doesnt make a difference as long as the design looks good and the stitchcount is not excessively high.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Absolute Digitiz (Apr 25, 2017)

As per you said, you have a logo and you want to digitize your logo. I just say, open a Google on your browser and write "Embroidery Digitizing Services" and you found your answer.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

Absolute Digitiz said:


> As per you said, you have a logo and you want to digitize your logo. I just say, open a Google on your browser and write "Embroidery Digitizing Services" and you found your answer.


sorry, i see its your first post, but its horrible advice. digitizing is an art form, and just like artists, there is a wide range of ability, knowledge, technique, and quality. a google search for a digitizer pulls up everybody from people that don't digitize at all....but instead farm designs out overseas (expressdigitising for one), to 'digitizers' that own software...therefore think they are digitizers, to digitizers that use the point-and-click feature in the software which ALWAYS turns out awful, to digitizers that actually know what they are doing. they understand push and pull of the fabric, pathing, when to use what stitch length-density-stitch direction, how to digitize for production, avoid thread breaks, understand how and why a cap needs digitized differently than flats and customer service that will help you figure out what the issue is with your sew out...even when they know its not a design problem. 

customer service is JUST as important as a great design. if edits need done, how fast do they turn them around? does it take 3 days to get a quote? are they in (or close to) your time zone in case you have a rush. do they charge rush fees? do they answer the phone if you call? do they guarantee their work? do they charge for edits?

not saying you can't find a reasonable price on great digitizing, just saying that there is a lot more than a google search to finding a good one. there are probably hundreds of bad ones for every good one.

good digitizing can make or break your business. if you put out bad embroidery, most of the time its because of a bad design. customers won't come back if the guy down the street is putting out amazing designs/embroidery and yours is mediocre or worse. 

i had a customer that loved my work, but not my price and wanted me to come down. i was more than his previous digitizer...but they were digitizer shopping so the previous person must not have been that great. i told them that i would be happy to do their digitizing, but my pricing is my pricing, and i had no problem with them sending more simple designs somewhere else for less. i recommended that they give their customers the option of going for the less expensive design that won't look that great, or spending the extra $20 and have a great design. i now do all of their work.

i think it works best when you think of your digitizer as a kind of partner in your business. its their job to help you succeed at yours. you wouldn't hire an embroidery business partner that kind of remembers seeing an embroidery machine at the mall once.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

I agree.....many of these companies outsource to freelancers like me....they will even charge you per 1000 stitches and even $50 or more flat prices and even jacket backs i have seen upto $75

Some claim US owned digitizing companies and some says all work done in USA except Dana (Dana i have seen only USA real digitizer with great work - DixieDesigns.net ), fact is they outsource to freelancers like me and pay very less to get work done....

So searching in Google, and saying to see results which display on top does not mean quality digitizing, some companies spend budget on adverting to be in Adwords top positions, some pay to SEO compaines to get them ranked.

I have seen many these companies charging 6 times more for these work...still with no quality...i think we have embroidery digitizing outsourcing thread, in which all clients reviewed our quality, service, turn around and may be reading those reviews can help you...that thread is in this embroidery section itself and contain many reviews.

Try to make sure you get PDF color sheets each time too.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

that's the second bump for Absolute today? hmmmm, i smell fish.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

digidana said:


> that's the second bump for Absolute today? hmmmm, i smell fish.


Reincarnation. We banned the first one this morning. 2nd one was a rebirth.


----------

